# Downsizing



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Really seriously thinking of downsizing from the Pollensa to a Trigano Tribute. Had a look at a brand new (2006) one today, and it looked pretty good.

One question - do any of you panel vanners have things like extra (outside) chairs? What do you do with them when you're not outside, sitting on them? We were wondering whether we would keep them in the rear part, just folded on the floor. Would they be in the way, during non-outside use?

Thanks in advance.  

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

When we had a panel van we used to store our chairs on the bike rack in a bag along with the 2 bikes, had a third rail for the chairs and we anchored the chairs to the rail with bungy straps.
Or if they are the canvas chairs that collapse you can just stuff them in the front well when on site and chuck em in the back when travelling

Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gerald,

Yes. On occasions we have had one on the floor in transit, as it were, but only because we were confident it would be put in use outside at the next stop.

We have two folding umbrella types, one a chair and one a chair/lounger/recliner with footrest. You can see the latter being put to good use here:
> Peterborough rally <

The chair packs away in the above-cab storage and the lounger with all the bed stuff under one of the sofa sections, the other section holds a bike, scooter helmets and various outdoor paraphernalia.

As J says, the umbrella types just sit collapsed in the footwell overnight.

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

8O 
Gerald, I would be very wary of downsizing - I would like something a tad bigger, it is only the fact that my VW is in use daily and easy to drive and manoeuver anywhere that stops me.
Would say a trial weekend away in something smaller would be a must before making a decision.

Why are you finding yours too big now?






Edited to spellcheck (I knew one word was wrong!!)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> Would say a trial weekend away in something smaller would be a must before making a decision.


Hey, Trcia, am I misunderstanding, or are you making an improper suggestion 8O 8O :wink:

Thanks for the advice. We only use a small part of the room we have, even though it's a small van by most standards. We're thinking driveability, fuel consumption, ease of parking / storage, overall speed, ability to be driven by Annie, maybe use as sole motorised transport (we cycle a lot to work and back), etc etc etc.

Tricia - the Trigano Tribute is quite a big panel van, and there's a spacious feel to the living area, and room for a 'full' bathroom. Maybe it's just a thought for the moment ...

Oh, and I like the fact it's got diesel heating - saves on gas

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> [
> Hey, Trcia, am I misunderstanding, or are you making an improper suggestion 8O 8O :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Well, it seems to be my day for improper suggestions :roll:

Best take them with a pinch of salt though - I'm all talk really :lol: :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> tokkalosh said:
> 
> 
> > Would say a trial weekend away in something smaller would be a must before making a decision.
> ...


We had a Pollensa after sizing up twice. We found it difficult to drive in particular. Arthritic problems. We sized down to a Timberland Freedom. The one thing I did miss initially was my large fridge but we have got used to it now with careful planning we seem to manage.

It is easy & comfortable to drive, park, is economic on fuel, cheaper on the ferries etc. IMO is well laid out for a panel van. Storage is again good for a panel van

We carry two lafuma recliner chairs hung at the rear on the side of the wardrobe & shower behind the double rear doors. in addition two stools are carried & by using a couple of cushions we have a good foot rests. The stools can also be used with a couple of lap trays as additional table space when outside as we only have a small Lidl table for dining.

We have adequate shower & loo facilities. Swivel front seats makes the living space very easy.

Think carefully about your requirements as the Pollensa is a super van in many respects. We could just chuck everything on the upper bed pull the curtains & everything nice & tidy in a jiffy. In the timberland everything has its home & is put away when not in use.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

We always carry three folding deckchairs (not umbrella type) 2 go behind drivers seat which I have as far back as it will go (and they still fit), the other one I use a stretch cord around the arm rests and secure it to back of seat. Used to do same with our VWs.

David


----------



## Don-Tucker (Sep 10, 2006)

I had better add my twopenny-worth,we had a VW T25 high top and believe it or not there was plenty of room for awning ,poles ,chairs, water drum etc behind the back seat but with the Holdsworth not so much room for all the outside bits and pieces,so they will have to travel in the shower stood up,I cant see us wanting to use that whilst travelling,then once set up it all goes in the awning.
Thats the theory anyway, we have yet to go away in it.I can't wait.
Don


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

So tell me, how do folks in T25 do? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We had a look at a Tribute and an Adria. Both were nice. I think Trib has inward facing cushion seats and with a bit of sodding around you have a choice of 2 single beds, 1 double bed or on big double bed. When there are two of us in the Possl, we have the bed permanently made up and not a dinette thus we can stick 3 chairs, 1 amall beach chair and an outsdie foldable table undert the middle part of the bed or currently we have it all folded behind the passengers chair thus stopping it swivelling. But as I am LHD, drivers swivels to table and missus sits on the two seat belted forward seat on the other side of the table. Works for us. As regards space, the bed is big enough for sleeping on, the bathroom is a struggle for me but not the missus but I don't care as I don't spend much of the day in there, table area is enough for us, kitchen area is enough for us although it is best if one sits down if the other needs to pass.

So it is always compromise. Small and bijou is easier to park and can get in more places but you need to move around carefully if you are my size. A bigger one of course has more room, cost more to run in fuel, more to heat up and perhaps maybe limited in some places for access. 

Also of course, speed if you need it is there. Mine will blow your socks off if I put my foot down and still get around 30 at 80mph just cruising.

There is one problem. I walk past a HYmer A class at night and see a warmly lit lounge with posh lighting and everyone is sitting down in almost a home from home lounge. In fact better than some lounges I have seen in houses. I do then have a pang to get one.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> There is one problem. I walk past a HYmer A class at night and see a warmly lit lounge with posh lighting and everyone is sitting down in almost a home from home lounge. In fact better than some lounges I have seen in houses. I do then have a pang to get one.


I agree with you there. In 'our plan', we have 5 years at work (or maybe more if we keep buying motorhomes :? ) before we take some sort of retirement. At that time, I'm thinking we'll want something a bit ... _more_, when extended touring would be nicer with more space and comfort. We'l lsee.

Thanks for your input. It's really appreciated.

Gerald


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We bought a Trigano last year, I LOVE IT !!!!!
Used to have an Autotrail scout but that got smashed up, 9 months to fix, lost interest, sold it... Long story........
After a re-think we looked around and picked the Trigano.

For most of the time and if the weather is good, to me it's an ideal van. Part of the pleasure is to sit outside more, we have an awning fitted and bought some sides so we doudle our living space.
For seating we have some of these "umbrella" type that we either store in the toilet or place on the large side seating while travelling. We have done 2 trips to Spain both of 3 weeks duration. On the last trip we were missing some reclining sun chairs so i invested in a rear box that we fit just for long stays... If you need and other info let me know.. I have some pics but having trouble loading into the message section. Go into albums and search under "tonka".....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tonka said:


> Go into albums and search under "tonka".....


Done that, Steve. Thanks.

Gerald


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We changed our Autosleeper Nuevo for a Tribute about 3 weeks ago. We spent a few days in Norfolk and found it totally satisfactory as regards living space. The Nuevo had an overcab bed where we kept all our bedding, chairs, windbreaks, barbeque and various photographic equipment but this was no good for me, being vertically challenged, and unable to get anything down unless it was quite near the edge. We didn't want to take the ladder as that took up space! It also got untidy being a large area and nothing every stayed in the same place!

We store one umbrella chair under the long settee in front of the water tank, but the other chair goes in the wardrobe at the back where there is a small recess. We find that everything fits quite well. The van is roomy, and seems to take everything we need. 

The van is totally adequate even for long trips. How much room do you need! If you need as much room as you have at home, you may just as well stay at home.

Pammy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that, Pammy.

We'd sort of decided to stay put for the moment. Mind you, that's before we've started camping in this decided autmnal weather we're having at the mo. I worry that the van's not going to be warm enough for 'er indoors.

Anyway, the NEC is coming up very soon now. I contacted Auto-Trail recently, and got a very prompt reply:


> Hello,
> I am sorry that you have had problems contacting us and I will pass on your comments to our web-site designer.
> 
> The 2007 Trigano Tribute hopefully will be launched at NEC next month where it is planned to have a similar layout to 2006 in a slightly shorter form.
> ...


So that confirms your comments on the other thread about there being two Tribute models for 2007. I'm looking forward to seeing either of the new ones in a couple of weeks.

Incidentally, we looked at one last weekend, which must be one of the last brand new (2006) ones still around. It was sooooo tempting 
:?

Gerald


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Gerald

We initially was going to wait for the 2007 models but when we were told that they would be about £30,000+ we decided to get the 2006 model. It appears that the only difference may be the price! Fuel economy may be better on the newer model but you will need to spend alot on diesel to make it worthwhile.

The Tribute has the Webasto heating system. We have not used it yet but it appears to get good reviews so should have no problems keeping warm.

Going away for about 3 weeks from next Friday, so should be able to get a better idea of how it will shape up.

Pammy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We up-sized to the Danbury from a Romahome C15 hytop. The only reason for going a bit bigger was for comfort, as we got older it was increasingly more difficult to bend! There was only one place in the Romahome that I could stand up, and at night we had to share our bed with two dogs.

When I saw the Danbury for the first time it had windows on the rear doors and they looked into the showerback, wardrobe side and loo and were fitted with naff blinds so I ordered mine without rear windows. When it arrived I was first of all struck by how much wasted space there was to the rear of the shower etc when you opened the doors ... and at the same time how little storage space this van had compared with the Romahome.

You can see whats is coming; over the next few months trial bits of MDF and ply were offered up to the van doors, the back of the shower and the side of the wardrobe until today it stores

Two folding chairs
Short table leg (for putting table on tripod outside) 
Windbreak
Walking boots
Emergency triangle (room for two)
Waterproof trousers
Cagoules
Hookup cable 
Waterpump pliers
Plastic levelling ramps
and last but not least two pairs of wellies (the cut down shoe size ones)

Anything can be stored in there wet as it drains to the outside (clever Renault.) and do you know I haven't got a photo so I'll post this for now and post a photo later.

Regards frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Neatly (or crudely depending on your point of view) bumped by adding my photo.

Regards frank


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that information, Frank. It is amazing what you can get in when you really look into it. Although we're a bit tight on floor-level locker space for heavy / outside stuff, we've currently got loads of space at roof level. We'll see how we get on this weekend, when we start putting extra thick clothing and boots and stuff like that in, Summer, with tee-shirts, shorts and sandals is easy-peasy.

Thanks for the picture, too. It looks really well organised  

Gerald


----------

